# OB PFF meeting?



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Is there one planned tonight ?

If not how about at the Florabama Yacht Club?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

let me know, I will head down there with ya Murph.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Murph Yall try to keep it going... i am offshore fo another week. But up for one when i get home... Yall give BADAZZ some love for me.... We went for mothers day.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> let me know, I will head down there with ya Murph.


Cool Mike!!!

If you want Ill pick you up.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool...check your PM's


----------

